# Polystyrene box



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hello can some one tell me where i need to put the heat matt in side or outside *Polystyrene* box my husband has put in side and under the vermiculite is this right please let me know thanks


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

inside, as the heat wont get through if you put it outside. im guessing this is for a home made incubator?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

also, if it is i would advise using something to raise the box containing vermiculite above the mat, instead of putting it directly on it


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hello i got the setup from the pet shop


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

what did you get with it?


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

heat thermostat digi thermometer heat matt vermiculte and of course the poly box


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

heres a good thread on how to make the incubator

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html

hope it helps: victory:


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok Thanks For That Had A Look All Sorted Now


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad my thread was of some help to you.I was about to say that if the vermiculite is piled on top of the heatmat then it would not raise the temps and would need to be placed on the underside of the lid.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I tape the heatmat to one of the inside walls. Works for me.


----------

